# Problème de partionnement pendant l'installation de Windows 10 via Boot Camp



## carlitooop (4 Juin 2019)

Bonjour, 
je suis face a un problème qui a été référencé sur des sujets datant de 2015 et 2016 sur ce forum, qui ne m'aident pas vraiment à trouver la solution.

Je cherche a créer une partition via Boot Camp sur mon iMac 2017 pour l'installation de Windows 10.
J'ai suivi les instructions officielles de Apple sur ce forum d'assistance : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-assistant/bcmp173b3bf2/mac
Tout se passe bien jusqu'au moment du partitionnement ou la barre de chargement est arrêtée. J'ai laissé plusieurs heures et la barre n'avance pas. (cf photo)

En allant sur l'utilitaire de disque, on remarque que deux partitions se sont toutefois bien crées, à savoir : OSXRESERVED et BOOTCAMP.

J'ai essayé plusieurs fichier ISO, différentes version, dates, langues,... rien n'y change
Pour info, j'ai fait l'essai sur mon MacBook Pro 2015 et cela fonctionnement normalement avec la même méthode utilisée.

Mon iMac a été acheté cette année mais est la version 2017 (Retina 5K, 27-inch) sous Mojave 10.14.5 avec un Fusion Drive de 1To

Merci de votre aide, je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire.


----------

